# Post your 2014 Catches here



## kayak1979

Thought this might make things easier rather than numerous threads.


----------



## fishinnick




----------



## FISHIN 2

Early ice walleye, gotta love them big girls


----------



## b&c landscaping

25in 3.5lb


----------



## mdogs444

38.5", 19lb from Dean River, BC caught in August 2014


----------



## mdogs444

Another 2014 freshie


----------



## ztkaz




----------



## dholmes




----------



## iggyfly

Picture doesn't do the fish justice


----------



## kayak1979




----------



## kayak1979




----------



## ztkaz

kayak1979 said:


> Steelhead Trout - Kayak Fishing - Grand River, OH - YouTube



Great videos. The smile and celebration after is what makes those videos awesome. Good job.


----------



## iggyfly

Very awesome kayak, love the point of view of the camera. And yea, I think weve all had that reaction one time or another... or every time for me haha


----------



## b&c landscaping

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BigBadBrad




----------



## mischif

First of the season!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Is that the latest thing...Go Pros on your heads now? Gone from head lamps to bluetooth phones to now Go Pros....Wow how the sport has evolved lol! 

Nice pics!


----------



## BigBadBrad

ShutUpNFish said:


> Is that the latest thing...Go Pros on your heads now? Gone from head lamps to bluetooth phones to now Go Pros....Wow how the sport has evolved lol!
> 
> Nice pics!


I might look like a douche but I got some cool videos with that thing.


----------



## dholmes

Mischif- how do you like that Taylor Reel? I ordered the same one back in July, should be shipping this week.


----------



## ztkaz

mischif said:


> First of the season!



Were you at rockcliff yesterday looked like a guy who was down there? And I also want to know how you like that reel too, thinking about getting one


----------



## mischif

dholmes said:


> Mischif- how do you like that Taylor Reel? I ordered the same one back in July, should be shipping this week.


Its great man, nice and smooth. The only problem is that it isn't a sealed drag.


----------



## mischif

ztkaz said:


> Were you at rockcliff yesterday looked like a guy who was down there? And I also want to know how you like that reel too, thinking about getting one


Yeah I was there with a buddy mostly fishing the run downstream. I tend to avoid rockcliff once it gets super crowded. Taylor reels are great man, I recommend their array.


----------



## ztkaz

mischif said:


> Yeah I was there with a buddy mostly fishing the run downstream. I tend to avoid rockcliff once it gets super crowded. Taylor reels are great man, I recommend their array.



Yeah I saw you then. In the exact spot you said. I was throwing my stuff on when you were walking out.


----------



## MadMax1

Upper and lower Rocky. Same coloring - they're in the whole system. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FL-boy

Oak Orchard, NY


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

mdogs444 said:


> 38.5", 19lb from Dean River, BC caught in August 2014



This. This one Does do the fish justice! Wow! Say hello to heaven.

Orrrr that's really some hole on the rocky and you photoshopped the background don't lie!

I almost feel bad making a joke because that's some killer scenery! I think everyone knows the truth


----------



## mdogs444

Ha - thanks. That was taken on my annual trip to British Columbia. Went to the Dean River this year with April Vokey and Steve Morrow in August. 38.5", 19lb buck caught about 1/4 mile from the salt in ripping fast, choppy white water on the swing.



MassillonBuckeye said:


> This. This one Does do the fish justice! Wow! Say hello to heaven.
> 
> Orrrr that's really some hole on the rocky and you photoshopped the background don't lie!
> 
> I almost feel bad making a joke because that's some killer scenery! I think everyone knows the truth


----------



## Indybio72

Got this guy last week. Small but felt great to get my first of the season.


----------



## Indybio72

Okay guys try not to be too jelous of this beast


----------



## iggyfly

Conneaut, 3rd cast. The fishing was surprisingly tough.


----------



## ngski

My first Salmon on a 7 wt, when in New York we usually target Browns but the salmon were chasing flies, it was early in the season, a group of us fished Burt Dam we all landed a few salmon at least 20lb plus. Had a great time.

Heading next week to fish Oak Orchard, hope to get some browns.


----------



## kayak1979

Grand River today


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Indybio72 said:


> Okay guys try not to be too jelous of this beast


I cant believe you caught him on a mini christmas tree! Amazing!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

iggyfly said:


> Conneaut, 3rd cast. The fishing was surprisingly tough.


Finger off the trigger until ready to shoot! I like it!

Nice fish


----------



## mischif

Went out with a buddy yesterday but on the rocky and he got two while I only got a suxker.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE

A little late to the party... Got this one Oct. 11th


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> A little late to the party... Got this one Oct. 11th



Messed up...


----------



## kayak1979

Got this 27" yesterday


----------



## racetech

Grand. In the snow tonight, had the river to myself. Was getting pretty dark and on my last drift i got this out of my trusty hole where I got my first ever. Not huge but put up a nice fight.


----------



## mdogs444

Chagrin 11/2


----------



## Wormser

Hit up a feeder creek this afternoon and nabbed this guy.


----------



## ducman491

2nd career steelhead but the first I got a pic of.


----------



## fishinnick

Indybio72 said:


> Okay guys try not to be too jelous of this beast


What a wall hanger! I'd get a replica mount though.....hopefully you released it so it has a chance to take another lucky fisherman into their backing.

Always great to see the little guys. I got a couple on a PA trib this fall. I'm sure the cool summer helped! Definitely a good year for the wild fish.


----------



## racetech

That thing would look awesome mounted to a wooden ruler! Lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Indybio72

racetech said:


> That thing would look awesome mounted to a wooden ruler! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ha! I released that beast back so it could make another fisherman's dream come true. You guys should have been there, I didnt think the 7wt was going to be able to handle it.


----------



## fishinnick

Fall 2014's been good to me so far in both Ohio and PA(mostly PA though...)


----------



## ztkaz




----------



## MadMax1

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MadMax1

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ztkaz




----------



## doegirl

Got out on the Grand for a few hours yesterday. Multiple hookups with one making it to the net.


----------



## MadMax1

Rocky was kind this morning
























Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mischif

Dark one!


----------



## JM1

Got this one at the mouth of the Chagrin today. Red and black jig.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mortifero

biggest was 8.5 pounds 27 inches.


----------



## Indybio72




----------



## JJGulley

On the rock Friday 25" 6.5lb


----------



## ngski

Was out east Sunday had the river to myself


----------



## MadMax1

The first river trout my brother ever lands is a brown! He also hooked 2 steelhead and lost them - One was quite a bruiser. I was happy to see him get some action - only his second trip! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MadMax1

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer

Tonight!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishfray

My first steelhead ever, Chagrin


----------



## kayak1979

Grand River today in the kayak. Went 2 for 3. Kept this 22" and released a 16" skipper. I also had one on and it broke my line. Blue Fox Vibrax spinners - blue/silver.


----------



## Maple City Basser

Nice 26" sow to close out 2014 on the V 12-31-14.


----------



## JFeeds

From a few weeks ago in Conneaut. 25" 6.2# buck










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

